# Ireland's hunt insurance debacle



## Old school (3 November 2021)

As some of you may be aware, here in Ireland since May 2021 hunts cannot renew their insurance. Many hunts that renew this time of year, October onwards, are currently are not able to leave the kennels. No hunting, no exercising hounds off site etc.

This also impacts point to points. If a hunt does not have full insurance they cannot run a point to point. This would have been a key earner for most hunts. And a showcase for Tatts and Cheltenham sales etc.

Some hunts renewed last February or March. They will continue until the end date of their insurance policy.

Most people were not aware that this was coming down the tracks. If no underwriter recommends insuring hunts, then for the foreseeable future, there is no hunting Ireland after this season. A very gloomy prospect and a depressing winter ahead. It shows how delicately balanced life is.


----------



## planete (3 November 2021)

Please forgive my ignorance but why are insurance companies refusing to insure the hunts now when they used to do so previously?


----------



## PurBee (3 November 2021)

Not sure of the insurance reason either, but car insurance firms here are on weak legs - ive had 2 fairly well regarded companies go under while on their policies. They just suddenly announce theyre going bust and that’s that so you then find different insurance. Maybe thats happened to companies that normally insure hunts?


----------



## Keith_Beef (3 November 2021)

Old school said:



			since May 2021 hunts cannot renew their insurance. Many hunts that renew this time of year, October onwards, are currently are not able to leave the kennels. No hunting, no exercising hounds off site etc.

...

Some hunts renewed last February or March. They will continue until the end date of their insurance policy.
		
Click to expand...

This doesn't sound too me like a problem of insurers going bust. I wonder if they are refusing policies because of reputational risk of because they are not profitable enough?


----------



## PurBee (3 November 2021)

https://www.theirishfield.ie/hunting-why-is-it-hard-for-hunts-to-get-insurance-cover-646491

The number of claims and compensation costs causing many uk underwriter firms refusing to continue insuring.


----------



## Old school (3 November 2021)

Keith_Beef said:



			This doesn't sound too me like a problem of insurers going bust. I wonder if they are refusing policies because of reputational risk of because they are not profitable enough?
		
Click to expand...

They are refusing the risk at underwriter level, not at insurance company level. The 'compo' culture in Ireland is the largest chunk of the issue. This spreads well beyond the hunting field.


----------



## Old school (3 November 2021)

planete said:



			Please forgive my ignorance but why are insurance companies refusing to insure the hunts now when they used to do so previously?
		
Click to expand...

Last year the premiums rose considerably. And I guess this year the underwriter took the view that the income  from hunt premiums versus risk of pay out did not add up and they walked away. Perhaps a professional in insurance/underwriting can articulate it better than me.


----------



## Cortez (3 November 2021)

The primary reason that PL insurance is now very difficult to obtain in Ireland is that most insurance companies offering coverage here were UK companies. Now that the UK is no longer a member of the EU it is not possible for insurance to operate here.


----------



## Rowreach (3 November 2021)

Cortez said:



			The primary reason that PL insurance is now very difficult to obtain in Ireland is that most insurance companies offering coverage here were UK companies. Now that the UK is no longer a member of the EU it is not possible for insurance to operate here.
		
Click to expand...

The BHS's underwriters have declined future insurance for BHS Ireland members, which caused a bit of a furore when it was announced earlier this year.


----------

